

Why Recruiters Like Facebook More Than LinkedIn - pier0
http://mashable.com/2011/10/09/recruiters-prefer-facebook/

======
pspeter3
Isn't there a risk for employers to get discrimination law suits from looking
through potential employee facebooks?

~~~
inportb
If so, then employers might as well stop screening candidates and hire
everyone who applies.

~~~
pspeter3
Fair enough. I was just interested because I know for a while LinkedIn didn't
have profile pictures for a similar logic.

